# Booking river cruise for 2022?



## herillc (Feb 4, 2021)

Due to Covid, i couldn’t travel any long distance since March.
Now i want to plan a future cruise trip, looking at December 2021 and also December 2022 for Christmas market cruise which is on my bucket list.
if I buy trip protection, will it be OK to book it now?
Maybe 2022 would be safer than 2021?
Does anyone book cruise now for later 2021 and 2022?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 4, 2021)

While any international travel is a crapshoot, that far out should be safe, and all you have in it is a deposit until about 3 months before departure. Just be sure you buy the trip insurance within a couple of weeks of booking to assure coverage of any pre-existing conditions you may have. It is cancellable too, if the trip cancels. 

We have already booked a Bordeaux river cruise for Fall '21 assuming France will drop the current 14 day quarantine requirement by then. Fingers crossed, and it's insured.

Jim


----------



## silentg (Feb 4, 2021)

We have a deposit on Rhine Cruise in November 2022.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 4, 2021)

Suggestions Only..
Please check with your travel insurance carrier for their COVID-19 Cancellation Policy
before you book any cruise or travel outside the United States.

Please read all the fine print and make sure you understand their cancelation and refund policies.

Just be careful. IMHO. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## elaine (Feb 4, 2021)

You’d need to get “cancel any reason” insurance. Imho, until cruising starts back up and Cruiselines look financially ok, I’m not putting any long term deposits down. It was like pulling teeth to get a (fully refundable) $1500 deposit back in April.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 5, 2021)

I agree, you’ll want to look into cancel for any reason insurance.





__





						Travel Insurance Coverage for Covid-19 - Squaremouth
					

Squaremouth shares the most relevant Covid-19 information for travelers, including coverage explanations, destination requirements, travel tips, and FAQs.




					www.squaremouth.com
				



​


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 5, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> I agree, you’ll want to look into canceling a cruise for any reason insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an excellent information article and very detailed IMO.


----------



## nerodog (Feb 7, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> While any international travel is a crapshoot, that far out should be safe, and all you have in it is a deposit until about 3 months before departure. Just be sure you buy the trip insurance within a couple of weeks of booking to assure coverage of any pre-existing conditions you may have. It is cancellable too, if the trip cancels.
> 
> We have already booked a Bordeaux river cruise for Fall '21 assuming France will drop the current 14 day quarantine requirement by then. Fingers crossed, and it's insured.
> 
> Jim


And if you have vaccines by then , it should really help  in planning.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 9, 2021)

We're hooked into a Euro-tour in June 2022.
But deposits were low and no other payment due until 4/26/22.
So, we're willing to risk it.
.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 9, 2021)

My daughter and I are booked for a river cruise in May, 2022.  It was originally supposed to be May, 2021 but we changed it several months ago.  We're hoping we will be able to take the cruise by then.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 9, 2021)

elaine said:


> You’d need to get “cancel any reason” insurance. Imho, until cruising starts back up and Cruiselines look financially ok, I’m not putting any long term deposits down. It was like pulling teeth to get a (fully refundable) $1500 deposit back in April.


Sometimes that won't even cover covid. It is cancel for any reason with these exceptions. I beleive Allianz CFAR policies are like that.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 9, 2021)

This early, all you are risking is a deposit. The final payment isn't due until 90 days before sailing. So go for it.


----------



## richontug (Feb 26, 2021)

With Nationwide "choice cruise" pre-existing conditions are covered as long as you buy insurance before final payment of cruise - must insurers require payment when deposit is made.


----------



## nerodog (Mar 2, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> While any international travel is a crapshoot, that far out should be safe, and all you have in it is a deposit until about 3 months before departure. Just be sure you buy the trip insurance within a couple of weeks of booking to assure coverage of any pre-existing conditions you may have. It is cancellable too, if the trip cancels.
> 
> We have already booked a Bordeaux river cruise for Fall '21 assuming France will drop the current 14 day quarantine requirement by then. Fingers crossed, and it's insured.
> 
> Jim


I hope so. Looks like with the vaccine rollout there will be changes . There is also talk about an EU Passport for Covid.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 2, 2021)

Deleted due to user error


----------

